
Twitter Blog: Twitter + Ping = Discovering More Music - davidedicillo
http://blog.twitter.com/2010/11/twitter-ping-discovering-more-music.html
======
kevinherron
This is an interesting development. Surely Twitter must know they were 2nd
choice to Facebook...

But maybe they see this as a good thing?

